# Mercedes-Benz named the most innovative automobile brand



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_A comprehensive study by the Center of Automotive Management (CAM) and the Pricewaterhouse Coopers (PwC) consultancy has revealed Mercedes-Benz to be the most innovative automobile brand, thanks to a wealth of innovations. Daimler has also won the competition as the "Most innovative group" in the "Vehicle concepts" and "Safety systems" categories. The presentation ceremony for the "AutomotiveINNOVATIONS Awards 2014" took place as part of a gala on 8 May 2014 in Frankfurt/Main._

"With almost 170 index points, Mercedes-Benz demonstrates by far the highest innovative strength, even attaining the highest brand ranking in the AutomotiveINNOVATIONS survey. The three most innovative models also come from Mercedes-Benz, in the guise of the S-, E- and C-Class," notes Prof Dr Stefan Bratzel from the CAM.

The innovations for which Mercedes-Benz received the "Automotive INNOVATIONS Award 2014" include the "suspension with eyes" - MAGIC BODY CONTROL, DISTRONIC PLUS Traffic Jam Vehicle Follow Assist and the Mercedes-Benz S 400 HYBRID model.

Exemplary aerodynamics and numerous safety innovations also saw Daimler win the competition as the "Most innovative group" in the "Vehicle concepts" and "Safety systems" categories. The S- and GLA-Class offer leading aerodynamic values in their respective classes; and the CLA-Class has even set a world record for series production automobiles as the BlueEFFICIENCY Edition with a drag coefficient of Cd= 0.22 and a drag area of 0.49 m2. The award-winning new safety features include BAS PLUS Brake Assist featuring a function to recognise crossing traffic, Night View Assist Plus, which is able to recognise both people and animals, and PRE-SAFE® PLUS. This system sees Daimler broadening the established occupant protection measures to include dangerous situations resulting from following traffic.

"Daimler is rolling out its innovations in other segment categories even more quickly than before," said Prof Dr Bratzel in praise of the brand." Around the same number of innovations for accident-free driving - 19 in all - are to be found in the E- and C-Class."

*Comprehensive innovation database: Center of Automotive Management*

The basis for decisions on the AutomotiveINNOVATIONS Award is provided by a study founded on the innovation database of the Center of Automotive Management (CAM) in Bergisch Gladbach. For the ninth year in succession, the automotive innovations of 18 global automobile groups comprising 52 brands have been systematically surveyed and assessed according to quantitative and qualitative criteria.

Innovations are defined as new developments which offer tangible additional customer benefits. The innovations must be already available or they must at least have been presented in developed prototypes.

The CAM operates as an independent institute for empirical automobile and mobility research and for strategic consulting. The director of the CAM is Prof Dr Stefan Bratzel, who founded the institute in April 2004.

_Source/Pic Daimler.com_


----------



## After Hours (Nov 30, 2013)

Damn, while BMW was developing the i3 and the i8, Mercedes was doing real innovation, like improving the Cd on the CLA. Thank god we have the Center for Automotive Management that has the engineering sophistication to recognize real advancements. What would we do without such experts? Does anyone know who pays them for this important work?


----------



## madhotm3 (Aug 14, 2011)

^^^ lol well said

MB innovative?!? Get a grip ... who are these AutomotiveINNOVATIONS guys and who posted this?? 
Bernie - get outta here man!!


----------

